# Really thin hair on tail?



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

My light apricot/dark white 1 yr old Toy has really thin tail hair. Like, seriously. 

It's weird because all the poodles I see have really nice, thick hair on their tails, and hers is SO thin. 

Any comments? That would be great!

Thanks,

zoey11


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Apricots, particularly in the smaller varieties, tend to have less dense hair than some of the other colors. Tail hair is composed of hair that is more coarse than the rest of the body, so it's heavier, and tends to droop and stretch its curl out as it gets longer. If they have a less dense coat to begin with, it's going to look even thinner.

Your dog is still young though, and it often take 2 years for texture to fully develop. If you find it just gets thinner and thinner, or if it is already so thin that you see bare skin on the tail bone, your dog could have a thyroid or other hormonal imbalance that needs addressing from your vet.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate is an apricot mini mini (or too tall toy, whichever you prefer  ) and when I am trying to grow out his tail hair after having had it shaved off, it always looks terrible for a month or two because the hair is so wispy and "old man combover"ish. Once it all comes in, it looks great and has tight curls, but it's that two or so months of annoying, silly looking hair.

Hope hers is similar and gets a bit thicker!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Brandy, my apricot mini who has since passed on, had sparse tail hair too. I couldn't get a nice pom-pom on it to save my life. But his coat was a gorgeous color and fluffy everywhere else!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

On the Toys & Mini's with the Apricot I tend to see a sparser coat. Maybe it will get denser with age. You could always scissor a "carrot" tail & then it doesn't really matter the sparsness. If going for a Pom on the end then try only shaving a very little bit at the base & body. If a long dock then scissor the top part of the Pom close to the tail. If a short dock then the Pom has to be fudged & will always be sparse looking.


----------

